# Dentist tomorrow



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I have an appointment for a filling tomorrow.

Funny thing is I've never been scared of the dentist's before (despite waking up in the middle of 4 extractions when I was young and had been given gas), but I'm starting to feel a wee bit anxious about tomorrow's appointment.

Dunno why, maybe it's just because it's been a few years since I've needed anything done.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I`ve always hated the dentists, always involves agony, found out years ago I have a high ph level in my blood which counteracts the novocane. Good side is I never get bitten by mosquito`s.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have a very very good lady dentist who knows her job! Lucky me after so many chancers in the past. £16 per month and worth every penny 8) No pain


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've always hated dentists. When I was 12 one left me with a trapped nerve after a filling an I was in agony for 24 hours.

About 20 Yeats ago a dentist pulled out the wrong tooth!

However. Two years ago in dinard, France I needed treating for agonizing toothache. I found a superb dentist who's equipment and procedures made the uk look diickensian. I needed deep root canal work over two days. I was very aprehensive but never felt a thing. Even the injection was painless. Every time I have Anthony done in the uk despite injections it hurts. Not in France though?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a local French lady dentist here in Normandy. 
She is the most petite and gentle dentist we have ever come across. Took a tooth out for my wife and she never felt a thing. Couple of times when only small work or attention has waived the charge. 

I have an appointment in three weeks and have no anxiety at all unlike many of my UK dentists.

Ray.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Even reading your post Hezbez makes me cringe and hold my teeth, I'll have imaginary toothache next. I'm a complete coward at the dentist and a frantic tooth brusher and flosser. I haven't had anything done since my late teens other than my 6 monthly check up and scale/polish (£66 it cost last month) and a 3 yearly x-ray - if i ever need anything I'll need a general anaesthetic. Anything else medical not to do with my teeth, fine, no problem, but dentist, no thanks!

Hope it goes well.


----------

